# Quieter Rabbit exhaust



## mattkosem (Apr 29, 2004)

My 08 bunny is getting delivered Thursday, and I'd like to upgrade the exhaust on it. I would like to have a reasonably quiet exhaust though. Are any of the currently available aftermarket cat-back exhausts much quieter than others?
--Matt


----------



## T-DOG (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Quieter Rabbit exhaust (mattkosem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattkosem* »_My 08 bunny is getting delivered Thursday, and I'd like to upgrade the exhaust on it. I would like to have a reasonably quiet exhaust though. Are any of the currently available aftermarket cat-back exhausts much quieter than others?
--Matt

If quiet is what you are looking for i would stick to stock. There is not that much of a gain with exhaust any way. If you are looking for a little more power why not get a little giac software? cheaper and more power gain and no more noise than stock.


----------



## mattkosem (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm not looking for stock quiet. I definitely want it louder, just not obnoxiously loud. I plan to get a chip too, but not until she's broken in(and they're more widely available). Has anyone heard any number of the systems side by side for a comparison on which was more or less loud than others?
--Matt


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

then cut out the resonator ($50) at a muffler shop and get your chip, boom your done


----------



## mattkosem (Apr 29, 2004)

I might be missing something here, but wouldn't I be losing the benefits of going with a larger diameter exhaust by doing that? I have no dreams of making the car louder for the benefit of noise. I want to add a freer flowing exhaust, but not a "race" sounding system. Something more "sport" oriented is basically my desire. I've driven a couple of MKIV R32s in the past, and suppose something roughly that loud would be acceptable.
Basically, the issue I have is that I purchased an Apex exhaust for a Toyota that I previously owned on the premise of reviews by other people (that must have been ricers I venture to guess) that commented that it was "quiet". I have no desire to install an exhaust anywhere near that loud on this vehicle, and would like to maintain a look similar to the stock appearance.
--Matt


_Modified by mattkosem at 2:48 AM 10-17-2007_


----------



## mattkosem (Apr 29, 2004)

The Greddy and GHL exhausts both have a round and an oval muffler on the pipe. Am I correct in surmising that these two would allow less exhaust noise to exit the tailpipe than the Neuspeed and TT Exhausts?
Better yet, this guy from TT has two full size oval mufflers. Perhaps it is the one I'm looking for. They do note it as having a "Quiet but sporty sound"
--Matt


----------



## mattkosem (Apr 29, 2004)

Nevermind. I found my answer. The TT dual borla setup sounds like it'll be perfect: http://futrellautowerks.com/videos/R1incar.AVI
http://futrellautowerks.com/videos/R1Mov.AVI 


_Modified by mattkosem at 3:43 AM 10-17-2007_


----------



## BIVO (Jul 27, 2006)

GHL is loud...you wont be able to hear music playing in your car if u go that route...if you are patient magnaflow is working on a 2.5L exhaust...prolly will be a lot cheaper...and not that loud either...im waiting to see what they put out first before i go and buy GHLs


----------



## iiktownii (Mar 10, 2007)

Just remove your center resonator. 
Heres a clip of mine, its not that great. But yeah. 
http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm...85217


----------



## mattkosem (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (iiktownii)*

Naa, no resonator removal. I mufflerectomied my TDI, but that's only because there's 0hp to be gained with a stock turbo by upgrading the exhaust. I've not had a NA gas car for quite some time, but I definitely want exhaust a full exhaust on it. The TT system looks (and sounds) to be exactly what I'm looking for. Listening to the video, it sounds about as loud as an R32 with the flap taken out of the piping.
Anyone have this on their car other than Futrell?
--Matt


----------



## whatsyourbeef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Quieter Rabbit exhaust (mattkosem)*

you want straight through perforated pipes, the longer the path and the bigger the can the more sound will be absobed, witout any measurable effect on backpressure. so, 2 cans are better than one, 2 ovals better than 2 round. I have an aero turbine and a 6" round magnaflow, 2.5" mandrel bent pipe, slightly louder than stock without any restrictions.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: (iiktownii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iiktownii* »_Just remove your center resonator. 
Heres a clip of mine, its not that great. But yeah. 
http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm...85217


I really like how that sounds... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BIVO (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (eunos94)*

i know alot of guys do this because they dont wanna spend money on an actual exhaust, but the sound coming out of that isnt nice sounding at all...its everywhere and sloppy plus u had to cut your stock exhaust.....wait til next spring and u will be happy u waited for some cheaper exhausts that are nicely tuned and more tight sounding...removing your resonator is a temporary thing not a substitute for buying an exhaust


_Modified by BIVO at 3:06 PM 10-20-2007_


----------



## mattkosem (Apr 29, 2004)

Ya, not gonna remove the resonator. I'm gonna get the TT dual borla exhaust.
--Matt


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (mattkosem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattkosem* »_Ya, not gonna remove the resonator. I'm gonna get the TT dual borla exhaust.
--Matt

Thats what Ive had for about 7000 now miles and I love it. I got the single Borla and its not too loud. No ***** sound at all. Search youtube and you should find some videos. Too bad its so expensive now though. I got mine before the price jumped like 200 bucks.
haha why's r-i-c-e-r censored?


_Modified by IJSTROK at 5:29 PM 10-20-2007_


----------



## ssd-spec (Dec 1, 2006)

If you do any alterations to the stock exhaust it will sound louder. If you decide to go aftermarket get something with a resonator and/or add your own. Good Luck.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: (ssd-spec)*

well if you want something easier than removing the front resonator which in my opinion is not worth removing, just cut the back suitcase muffler. you have one clean cut to do and its easy. have a muffler shop put a pipe with some tips and voila. much cheaper than buying a full catback
you can either solder or just clamp the tube with something Vw uses for the front cat connection. you keep the front resonator and center muffler. when cruising all is good , but when you floor it you hear the beautiful 5 cyl. sound and its still civilized and smooth. what a resonator does is that it smooths out the flow of the exhaust . when you remove that the exhaust becomes more raspy. 
best part is that if you wanna put back the stock muffler you just have one soldering to do.
I think for me putting a cat back for 700-800$ and you maybe gain 5hp is not worth it , but everybody has different priorities. I prefer spending that money on an intake and chip and get much more result.


----------

